# freebsd-update fetch



## manilaboy1vic (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello.  I got an email regarding a security update.

I ran:


```
freebsd-update fetch
```

This is what its claiming:


```
root@yeaguy:#freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.1-RELEASE from update5.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

The following files will be removed as part of updating to 10.1-RELEASE-p2:
/

root@yeaguy:#freebsd-update install
Installing updates...rmdir: ///: Is a directory
 done.
root@yeaguy:#
root@yeaguy:#
```

Am I doomed?

Here is some more information:


```
root@yeaguy:#freebsd-update IDS
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.1-RELEASE from update2.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
/ is a directory, but should be a 
/.cshrc has SHA256 hash 7ed0f17eb3d83ed605eb12dabbcb95177c65cef5b770b096714c7ce0cba5a1e6, but should have SHA256 hash 6cfcd7cd452db6ed3c5095834332e025aab86113966ebe3f264833a3d7066ed5.
```


----------



## dR3b (Dec 17, 2014)

WTF!?! This is seriously not possible! Some DEV's should test(!) the updates!?

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=196055


----------



## manilaboy1vic (Dec 17, 2014)

dR3b said:


> WTF!?! This is seriously not possible! Some DEV's should test(!) the updates!?
> 
> https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=196055



Glad I'm not the only one seeing this.  I actually rebooted my PC and was fine.  I was having PC issues with another OS and was seriously ready to give up on life.


----------



## yggdrasil (Dec 17, 2014)

Well that's nice. I just into that one and wasn't even given a warning, since I apparently went directly from p0 to p2. All I got was a reasonable looking list of files to be updated. *hmpf*


----------



## manilaboy1vic (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm surprised there's no news on this.


----------



## gkbsd (Dec 17, 2014)

Count me into it... Was fighting that bug today, I updated the host with no trouble (10.0-RELEASE -> 10.1-RELEASE) and ran into that bug for a jail, after it has been upgraded as well. The jail is fully working, and when I run a `freebsd-update -j /usr/jail/myjail IDS`, the first line returned was something like "/ is a directory whereas it should be           " (yes a blank, no answer!). I lost some times on this without finding a solution. Thanks for the bug link!

Regards,
Guillaume


----------



## manilaboy1vic (Dec 17, 2014)

I lost time too scratching my head, then I started to think, did I mess up a `dd` somewhere along the line.  So glad it's not just me having this issue.  Makes me feel so much better.


----------



## MichaelL (Dec 18, 2014)

Ah, looks like this is the cause of why my server is now unusable. And I have to take time off work to fix it. I'll be fixing it with a clean Linux install. I chose FreeBSD because it was meant to be more stable, I've been rebooting my server once a week because of intermittent kernel panics and now this - I bought it from a well known FreeBSD supplier (you can guess) so it is not as if I would have had the base install badly configured. This is just rubbish.


----------



## manilaboy1vic (Dec 18, 2014)

This did not make my server unstable or unusable.  You probably have a bad install. My server has been rock solid, still is.  In fact I ran the commands and rebooted and have stable all day.


----------



## MichaelL (Dec 18, 2014)

>This did not make my server unstable or unusable.

Unfortunately, I had a system that I could at least ssh into. Now doing `freebsd-update install`, can't even ssh to my system. Given that this was known about, I'm a bit surprised that the patches are still on mirrors, its frankly a bit of a joke. The install user base of FreeBSD will be -1 this time tomorrow. I've never had such a complete failure on any other system, even Windows... to take out all the functions, ssh, web server etc...


----------



## manilaboy1vic (Dec 18, 2014)

That does not sound related to this bug.  That sounds like something.  Good luck with Linux.  I am using it right now for a desktop.  I'm having my fair share of "WTF" moments with Linux right now, however, I successfully installed official AMD drivers for my R9 290x, downloading some of my steam games right now.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 18, 2014)

MichaelL As a brand new poster, who has never been able to get an installation of FreeBSD to work, good luck to you. FreeBSD is a professional operating system for professionals. You and Linux deserve each other.


----------



## rawz0ne (Dec 18, 2014)

Same problem here: Upgraded a fresh installed 10.1-RELEASE - > 10.1-RELEASE-p2.

```
-> # freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.1-RELEASE from update6.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

The following files will be removed as part of updating to 10.1-RELEASE-p2:
/
(END)
```



```
-> # freebsd-update install
Installing updates...rmdir: ///: Is a directory
done.
```

Hope there is a fix for this as I just reinstalled be course because of a faulty system (blamed on me though).


----------



## MichaelL (Dec 18, 2014)

drhowarddrfine said:


> MichaelL As a brand new poster, who has never been able to get an installation of FreeBSD to work, good luck to you. FreeBSD is a professional operating system for professionals. You and Linux deserve each other.


 
Just to correct you, I ran FreeBSD on my main colo-server since 9.0. For a couple of years now.

The machine was bought from a well known FreeBSD vendor. Upgrading 9.0 to 9.1 ... was fine, though from 9.1 I had intermittent problems. First, I had to manually mess with sysctl to try to stop it from booting from non existent USB device that would hang the boot.

Then I had intermittent kernel panics, that seemed to be fixed when I had the machine shutdown/reboot once a week (not something I expected I'd have to do on a back-end server...).

Finally, upgraded to 10.0 and kept pace with the the point releases, until 10.1 upgrade.
That 10.0 to 10.1 was fine, now the patch had totally stuffed my machine.

I'm not a dedicated sys admin, but I've been in the IT industry for 15 years, so I would consider myself a 'professional'. As soon as lots of user report problems, this release should have been yanked from the mirrors, it just caused hassle.

Whilst traditionally FreeBSD has a better rep than Linux for stability, my own experience over the last 2 years is (whilst one person and perhaps just 'unlucky') is the opposite. I've had Linux on server at work, running with huge up-times and updated regularly, never had issues. Hence the switch, I suppose with systemd etc... a few people might move the other way, but really, this is just botched and the last few patches should be pulled ...


----------



## mamalos (Dec 18, 2014)

Same problem here as well, when upgrading from FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p1 to FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p2 (amd64). Of course no problems occurred when updating, but when I first saw freebsd-update wanting to remove /, I have to admit that I got a little bit scared .

drhowarddrfine, I understand your frustration when reading such comments, but there's no need to be mean or l33t. Don't get me wrong, I am just saying this because this forum has a very good climate with respect to l33t-ism and we should all keep it that way. Please don't start a flame-war on this post.

MichaelL, this is no place to start a discussion about Linux stability vs FreeBSD stability, update procedures comparison, etc. If this type of discussion continues, sorry, but I'll report your posts.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2014)

I concur. Keep it civilized and on-topic please. If somebody wants to switch OS because of a bug they ran into that's their prerogative. No need for name-calling.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 18, 2014)

I was not being "l33t" and only responded in kind to the post by a first-time poster. Not to drag it out, for the reasons I also like that this board does not have such fighting among FreeBSD users, but he acknowledges FreeBSD is better than Linux but he can't get it to work right but then turns around and states he's abandoning FreeBSD because it's not better and yet he posts again above.

I see far too many of these Linux-ism posts lately due to all the Linux users switching to FreeBSD and, yes mamalos, it irritates the heck out of me.

SirDice I did no name calling.


----------



## MichaelL (Dec 18, 2014)

"but he can't get it to work right" - I pointed out that I had run FreeBSD for a couple of years, so that is not correct. I started with 9.0 FreeBSD. I've had no problems with the ports, I setup mysql, postgres, postfix, dovecott, clamav, apache etc... to give me a web and mail server for myself and friends. I was following the purple hat install guide on the web for all of that.
 The issues I've had have been around core upgrades.

In fact, I've just got back from a long lunch break where I had to dash to my data centre. I was advised by one of the guys to stick on a KVM and try power-cycling the machine physically. Which we did, it fixed my issue.  This is the 2nd upgrade (from 9.0 to 9.1 to 10.0, 10.1 -> p2) where I've had to be physically at my machine.  

So, yes, I could get FreeBSD to work, e.g. between two releases I had to change sysctl.conf to add in hw.usb.no_shutdown_wait=1, one release I didn't need it, next I did. This release I upgrade the machine and then on reboot, half the services hang and can't connect to my machine. Requires me to go to data centre and actually physically power off/on the machine.

I think I was fairly careful, perhaps I should just be a bit more patient and sit a couple of months behind the leading edge, I suspect that will solve some issues.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2014)

As with any update done remotely, make sure you have console access. Regardless of the OS or method of updating. Preferably using some sort of IP based KVM. Updates are usually without issues (at least that's my experience). But you do need to have some sort of fall-back, just in case it does get botched.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 18, 2014)

There is a problem with the latest freebsd-update(8), er, updates: PR 196055.

Source upgrades are unaffected.


----------

